# Java-Applet wird nicht erneuert



## Soulfly (20. Jun 2004)

Folgendes Problem:

Ich hab vor kurzem ein Java-Applet erstellt, das 1 Panel mit RadioButtons und 1 Panel mit 2 Buttons beeinhaltet.
Beim Betätigen eines Buttons möchte ich, dass das Panel mit den RadioButtons gelöscht und durch ein neues mit anderen RadioButtons ersetzt wird.
Hier ist das Codesegment:


```
MainPanel.remove((JPanel)panels.get(pos));
pos++;
MainPanel.add((JPanel)panels.get(pos),BorderLayout.CENTER);
this.repaint();
```

Ich habe einige Panels in einem Vector (panels) gespeichert, die ich aufgrund von Daten aus einer Textdatei, zuvor zusammengestellt habe.

Doch das eigentliche Problem ist, dass das Applet nicht aktualisiert wird und somit nur ein leerer Bereich zurückbleibt. Gibt es dafür vielleicht eine entsprechende Methode (repaint funktioniert anscheinend nicht), oder kommen die Browser damit nicht klar?

Danke bereits im Voraus !

Mfg Gernot


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jun 2004)

Hallo Namensvetter!

Versuche es mal mit validate(), um ein Neuzeichnen anzufordern.
Schau bitte dazu mal in die API-Doc:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/Container.html#validate()


----------



## Soulfly (20. Jun 2004)

Vielen Dank "Gernot", hat wirklich funktioniert. Gut zu wissen, dass es heutzutage noch hilfsbereite Menschen gibt.


----------

